# Arranged Marriage!Pic heavy!!!



## Rogersfarm

Here is B.B.King & and his new girlfriends I got for him this week!
B.B. is about 5 months and the girls are 2weeks old!It wont be until next year that they will be bred but Im still excited . Now please remember this is my 1st go at registered goats so please be kind.LOL I may have not gotten ones with good conformation and all that good stuff
















Checkers-
































Oreo-


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

I love checkers. She's so pretty.


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful goats! I love their markings!


----------



## Epona142

Lovely!!


----------



## liz

Melinda, they look great! I love the variety of color and patterns, can't wait to see them grow!! Congratulations!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

All 3 are beautiful! Good luck with the wedding!


----------



## PznIvyFarm

okay, my kids want Checkers 

They are so cute. I am jealous.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice...... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack

I don't know about conformation either, but they sure are cute. I love that first picture.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey

I love, love, love them all!!! Beautiful bunch of little goats!


----------



## Rogersfarm

Thanks everyone I am real excited ! I am still thinking on weather or not I should breeed B.B. King with my non registered girls or keep breeding them to my other buck? I think it wouldnt hurt and I wouldnt be selling them as registered .I really want to see what he produces and I could breed him before next year to my non registered nigis to get a feel of what he can do before I put him with these girls.Just a thought......


----------



## liz

Put him to work!!! I've gotten some really nice kids without papers( they can't read anyhow!)


----------



## Bebop

AWWW! I have tears in my eyes! I miss my B.B.! He's gotten totally handsome!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

WOW they look so nice! Your gonna have some flashy kids!!

I bred my registered buck to my pet doe, they had NICE kids! Im glad I did, I say go for it! You want to see lots of kids from him


----------

